# Hey Ed few questions for you if you've time



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

1) If you had to choose between MTS-01s and MBS-02s for your front speakers, which would you? I ask because I do indeed have to make that choice and MTS-02s aren't available  (I don't think the left-only pair you guys have would offer the imaging I'm accustomed to).

2) Are there going to be any more MBS-02s available or did you succeed in clearing them out? I am wishing I'd gotten two more for 7.1 now.

3) What are the advantages of Legato over two PC12+ subs, other than the $300 in savings of course?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Sycraft said:


> 1) If you had to choose between MTS-01s and MBS-02s for your front speakers, which would you? I ask because I do indeed have to make that choice and MTS-02s aren't available  (I don't think the left-only pair you guys have would offer the imaging I'm accustomed to).


Ya know, I don't feel that would be a problem, except aesthetically.

The reason tweeters are offset is because it provides a different path length to the side of the cabinet, which prevents the diffracted sound from combining together symmetrically and creating a strange frequency response. In reality, as long as the tweeters are asymmetrical the "two left pairs" will be behaving as designed. It really should have no effect on the stereo image.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Sycraft said:


> 1) If you had to choose between MTS-01s and MBS-02s for your front speakers, which would you? I ask because I do indeed have to make that choice and MTS-02s aren't available  (I don't think the left-only pair you guys have would offer the imaging I'm accustomed to).
> 
> 2) Are there going to be any more MBS-02s available or did you succeed in clearing them out? I am wishing I'd gotten two more for 7.1 now.
> 
> 3) What are the advantages of Legato over two PC12+ subs, other than the $300 in savings of course?


Provided the MTS-01 had the upgraded crossovers, I would choose it over the MBS-02, simply because it's a more flexible speaker which plays deeper and I also just happen to like towers for my mains. 

We are in the final stages of building more XOs for the MBS-02 and will start offering them for sale again in about week. They won't last long - so jump on it if you're thinking about it. I'm grabbing two pair of oak myself for an eventual upgrade to 11 channel wide/height. 

The Legato is simply a passive PC12-Plus subwoofer which uses an external amp. The amp is less powerful than dual PC12-Plus (which is why the Legato package costs less than dual PC12-Plus). Some 2-channel enthusiasts like to have all equipment in their rack, and the Legato appeals to them.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

I also like towers for mains and was inclined to leave them that way, just wanted to check and see if you thought different since you've a lot of experience with the products. While normally I'm a fan of "Just try it," the amount of work it would take to switch things around would be substantial. I do have the upgraded crossovers, so I'll keep it like it is.

I'll probably snap up another pair of MBS speakers when they come back because they are just so good. I'm not really sure that 7.1 is worth it for what I do but I am really sure that I want to have it .


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Sycraft said:


> I also like towers for mains and was inclined to leave them that way, just wanted to check and see if you thought different since you've a lot of experience with the products. While normally I'm a fan of "Just try it," the amount of work it would take to switch things around would be substantial. I do have the upgraded crossovers, so I'll keep it like it is.
> 
> I'll probably snap up another pair of MBS speakers when they come back because they are just so good. I'm not really sure that 7.1 is worth it for what I do but I am really sure that I want to have it .


7.1 is totally worth it IMO. Many Blu-ray soundtracks are now being issued in 7.1 and it will only expand to additional channels over time. The future of home surround sound is moving to 9 and 11 channel set-ups, and many of the new AVRs are equipped with algorithms to facilitate this, like DTS-NeoX, DPLIIz and Audyssey DSX, not to mention proprietary algorithms from various brands.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

Ed Mullen said:


> 7.1 is totally worth it IMO. Many Blu-ray soundtracks are now being issued in 7.1 and it will only expand to additional channels over time. The future of home surround sound is moving to 9 and 11 channel set-ups, and many of the new AVRs are equipped with algorithms to facilitate this, like DTS-NeoX, DPLIIz and Audyssey DSX, not to mention proprietary algorithms from various brands.


I don't do movies on this system, it is the one hooked to my computer. So games and audio only. Games will use 7.1, they really aren't aware of how many speakers they have, they just request sound be played at a given location to the audio subsystem. Just not sure how much immersion it'll add for them given that it is a small listening area (all focused at one guy). For music it won't be useful since I've never seen a 7.1 track, 5.1 is as high as they go and even that I don't have much of.

However, I want it, and that is really all it takes .

11 channel I can't see doing. Needing a new receiver aside, I'm not convinced front wide would get me anything, since I place the speakers fairly wide anyhow. The MTS have such superb imaging they can be placed wide and still have a rock solid soundstage. Height speakers are a neat idea, but I don't want to mount them and Windows doesn't know how to use them which means games can't do anything with them.


----------

